# ASROCK'S APP Shop



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2016)

ASROCK App. Shop is great. It scans your Motherboard and retrieves your Hardware Drivers and has Apps. For Temperature Readings and USB 3.0 Charging

I used this Program for Windows 7 and Now on 10 

*ASRock App. Shop*


----------



## AsRock (Jul 11, 2016)

Sadly only works on newer boards, although i am not missing any thing.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2016)

last asrock board i used ( its still fully working just boxed for storage )
was a Duel Series  4coreDuel Sata 2
DDR or DDR2 
AGP8 and/or PCI x
Great Board
Bet the Asrock App don't work with this Board 
Occasionaly i use it to Test AGP Graphics Cards and DDR memory


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 11, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Duel Series 4coreDuel Sata 2


are you sure its duel, not dual

they can fight each other


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> last asrock board i used ( its still fully working just boxed for storage )
> was a Duel Series  4coreDuel Sata 2
> DDR or DDR2
> AGP8 and/or PCI x
> ...


Dang that broad is old but mine works and yeah it works on newer boards sadly


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2016)

rk3066 said:


> Dang that broad is old but mine works ......


Don't let your missus hear you say that


----------

